# What's The BEST TAIL LIGHT on The Planet These Days



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I had a Dinotte 300R tail light and I loved it, but the design of the bracket allows the light to not be secure on the bike. (When I was riding home from work on Tuesday it flew off my bike and I lost the $200 light!).

As I begin my research, I am wondering what tail light is the brightest one out there? I commute in very early morning with total darkness. Price is not an issue, I want the *BRIGHTEST *light on the market. Light weight is good too. Rechargeable is preferred.


Thanks!


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

Hence the reason you do not buy a $200 tail lite :') But, since you apparently have money to burn, you could go with a Light and Motion VIS 180:

LIGHT & MOTION || VIS 180

Only 99 vs 200.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

Double post in Commuting, Touring and Ride Reports...


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a MUCH brighter light than this one. My old Dinotte had 1000 Lumens This one you recommend has 35 Lumens. My top priority is light output. (For some crazy reason my wife insists I be seen when riding in the dark.....)


Thanks.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

You don't need the best tail light, just a good one and you don't need to be seen from 2 miles away either. Get 2 Planet Bike taillights, mount one just below the saddle and the other hanging off your jersey, that's plenty. Go overboard if you want but it's unnecessary


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> You don't need the best tail light, just a good one and you don't need to be seen from 2 miles away either. Get 2 Planet Bike taillights, mount one just below the saddle and the other hanging off your jersey, that's plenty. Go overboard if you want but it's unnecessary


This is what's often difficult in answering these types of questions. We don't know the planned use for the light. If it's only at night, then I would agree that pretty much any tail light is sufficient. However, if you're riding at times when it transitions from night to day the brightness of the light is becomes more important. If you use front and rear lights during the day for safety reasons, you have to have a bright enough one to have it show up. I had to upgrade all my lights to more powerful ones that are visible during the day. I have a L&M Vis180 as mentioned previously and a Cygolite Hotshot for my bikes. Both are very powerful tail lights.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't seen one in the flesh yet but I'm really looking forward to checking out the DesignShine lights.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine is. Oh no, wait, my friends newer one is. Oh, crap. I just saw a writeup of the best one today. Uh oh, that's now obsolete, and thirty other people told me THEIRS is the brightest and the best. Oh, I hate when that happens. 

Dude, just go to the store and buy a bright one. Then use it.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the Bontrager Flare2. It works great and is very bright. Best $18 you'll ever spend. If it falls off you won't feel the pain as much.

Bontrager: Flare 2 Taillight (Model #08921)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw a Planet bike one today that mounts on the helmet and swivels......It seems to me that something higher up would be most effective.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

A $200 1,000 lumen tail light? Egads!!!

Gordon Gekko was right "A fool and his money were lucky to get together in the first place."

For $200 I'll ride behind you with my Blackburn Flea tail light while waving a flag and yelling at approaching vehicles.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I have two Firefly Supernova lights. One mounted on my seat post and the other clipped on my jersey/jacket. Check out Road ID. Great light at great price.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

I use a Planet Bike Blinky. Works fine for me. It looks like there is no tail light as bright as the Dinoette that you had. I am wondering why you do not consider buying another one of those?


----------



## pethelman (Aug 23, 2011)

bikerneil said:


> I had a Dinotte 300R tail light and I loved it, but the design of the bracket allows the light to not be secure on the bike. (When I was riding home from work on Tuesday it flew off my bike and I lost the $200 light!).
> 
> As I begin my research, I am wondering what tail light is the brightest one out there? I commute in very early morning with total darkness. Price is not an issue, I want the *BRIGHTEST *light on the market. Light weight is good too. Rechargeable is preferred.
> 
> Thanks!


If you want the BRIGHTEST, then the DesignShine DS-500 really is it. On high, it's twice the output of the Dinotte 400R with a highly effective beam pattern... a tight focused spot for extreme distance, and a wide elliptical pattern for off-angle coverage. Other posters are correct though, you don't really NEED a light like this at night. In fact, at night, you have to turn it down to level 3 (Dinotte 400R levels) or lower. This light was really built for unrivaled daytime performance. One thing that is unique, however, is the greater than 90 degree side lighting (from the headlight as well). Gives you about the same side profile as a motor vehicle at night.

I put a lot of time into designing the mount for this light. It's over-engineered to say the least, but I wanted to completely eliminate the possibility of a high-dollar light like this going missing, despite having a quick-release mount. Equally secure on the seat post or seat stay.

Working hard to have some availability after the first of the year. Build progress blog over on the new DesignShineLighting web site. Sorry I can't post the link...


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> I saw a Planet bike one today that mounts on the helmet and swivels......It seems to me that something higher up would be most effective.


I have this light and love it but it's not my only taillight. I use a PB Superflash Turbo mounted on the back of my seatbag and an additional PB Superflash on my backpack (when commuting).


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

pethelman said:


> If you want the BRIGHTEST, then the DesignShine DS-500 really is it. On high, it's twice the output of the Dinotte 400R with a highly effective beam pattern... a tight focused spot for extreme distance, and a wide elliptical pattern for off-angle coverage. Other posters are correct though, you don't really NEED a light like this at night. In fact, at night, you have to turn it down to level 3 (Dinotte 400R levels) or lower. This light was really built for unrivaled daytime performance. One thing that is unique, however, is the greater than 90 degree side lighting (from the headlight as well). Gives you about the same side profile as a motor vehicle at night.
> 
> I put a lot of time into designing the mount for this light. It's over-engineered to say the least, but I wanted to completely eliminate the possibility of a high-dollar light like this going missing, despite having a quick-release mount. Equally secure on the seat post or seat stay.
> 
> Working hard to have some availability after the first of the year. Build progress blog over on the new DesignShineLighting web site. Sorry I can't post the link...


^^I second that^^


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

May not be the best, but it sure is bright and cheap.

Cygo-Lite Hotshot 2W USB Li-Ion Tail Light with Charger from ModernBike.com


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Two best ones for the money are the Blackburn Mars 4 but it eats batteries though it is blindingly bright with 180 degree visibility; and the Cygolite Hotshot which is brighter from the rear then the Mars 4 but not by much, but it doesn't have the 180 degree visibility of the Mars 4, but batteries last longer.

Disclaimer: Of course the above is just my opinion.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

I was running a PB tail light model which I can't remember. It worked well for my monthly bike commute.

I then upgraded to the L&M Vis 180 and that thing is a beast. I decided to try and ride a bit more to work and as my schedule fluctuates, I wanted a light that would be effective in dusk and dark. The Vis 180 provides the standard red output, as well as yellow (especially for the sides). The mounting/locking system is very secure.

Luckily, I live in an area where I was able to check out a lot of lights in person. I would suggest the same, if you have the opportunity.


----------



## denali20320 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Blackburn Flea, the combo set is a great deal and they are super lightweight.


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

Try this 14.99 - attach to helmet


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

pethelman said:


> If you want the BRIGHTEST, then the DesignShine DS-500 really is it.
> Working hard to have some availability after the first of the year. Build progress blog over on the new DesignShineLighting web site. Sorry I can't post the link...


I agree that is THE tail light. Do you plan to have some in "stock" from this batch or all they all spoken for? I may be interested, but will have to see how the budget works out with Xmas coming and all.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Resurrected thread due to below post in a new thread (i.e. DesignShines may be available again soon):

*http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...on/stopped-motorist-330357-2.html#post4699882*


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

good dredge. it's that time of year again, using the rear blinky fulltime after work... digging out the reflecto gear etc.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> good dredge. it's that time of year again, using the rear blinky fulltime after work... digging out the reflecto gear etc.


Yes indeedy. And let's be safe out there.


----------



## flyingdutch11 (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had a planet earth Superflash Stealth for years......great tailight, and visible for a good distance Superflash Stealth


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Two new extremely bright USB taillights I know of are the Serfas USL-TL60 The Shield and Performance Bike Axiom Pulse 60 LED Tail Light. Both are 60 lumen and appear to have the same guts and rubber mounting strap. They are killer bright.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Blackburn Mars 3 is an incredible light. Very bright. reasonable price. Bulletproof. Lifetime warranty. 

I have had one for about five years. I get about 800 miles of blinking, on a pair of batteries. 

Mine has been in the rain more than two dozen times. No issues. Rock solid mount.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I've never found the perfect tail light, but I've had good luck with:
Blackburn Flea (probaby my favorite): tiny, very bright for the size, nice secure steel clip, fairly cheap. Downsides: short battery life, annoying USB charger.
PDW Red Planet: cheap, durable, long battery life, secure mount. Downsides: insecure clip (if not using the mount), bulky and ugly as sin, not very bright.
PB Superflash Turbo: very bright, secure mount, very noticable flash pattern, solid battery life. Downsides: not as cheap as other options, clip is ok but not great.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd also check out niteflux.com....just like i've read all over before I decided to buy it, it's like an engineer sample...works well, i've used it in the rain and on the streets of new york. I have the Niteflux White Zone 10 and it is really bright at it's highest setting. If you want the brightest, i'm pretty sure niteflux is one of the brightest.


----------

